# 2 E-Mail Server 1 Kunde



## BHD84 (23. Nov. 2011)

Ist es möglich einen Kunden 2 E-Mail Server zuzuweisen? Mit Mirror ist es in diesen Fall leider nicht getan.


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2011)

Das geht nicht ohne weiteres, ganz unabhängig davon ob Du ISPConfig einsetzt oder nicht. Denn eine eingehende Email wird immer nur an genau einen Mailserver vom Absender zugestellt und DNS MX Records beziehen sich immer nur auf eine vollständige Domain. das einzige was Du also machen kannst wenn Du einen Teil der Emailadressen einer Domain auf einem anderen Server hosten musst ist dass Du alle Emails auf dem ersten Server empfängst und dann einen Teil der Emails (z.B. mittels Postfix Transports) an den 2. Server weiter reichst.


----------



## BHD84 (23. Nov. 2011)

Sowas in der Art habe ich mir auch gedacht. Aber ich habe meinen Chef bischen Falsch verstanden. Das ganze muss ich nun ganz anderst angehen und komme wohl um ein selbst erstelltes Modul nicht rum.

Aber ich danke dir für den Input.


----------



## BHD84 (24. Nov. 2011)

Jetzt habe ich ne kleine Verständniss Frage.

Ich habe auf Mail Server 1 meine ganzen Email-Postfächer. Wenn ich Intern was verschicke auf den Server funktoniert das auch alles wunderbar.

Mein Mail Server 2 soll nun der Relayhost für den 1. Mail Server werden. Habe das ganze auch eingetragen unter Relayhost auf dem 1. Mail Server.
Als User und passwort habe ich aber nen Shell User. Dies ist ja wohl nicht richtig. Den beim Mailversand kommt dann so eine schöne Fehlermeldung

(SASL authentication failed; server mail2.isp.nal[192.168.8.29] said: 535 5.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure)

Habe nun gesehen das dies alles in der Datenbank vom Mailserver gemacht wird. Nur ich habe net verstanden wie ich einen Relayhost Benutzer anlege.


----------



## BHD84 (25. Nov. 2011)

Jetzt habe ichs mit bischen probieren rausbekommen.

Einfach auf dem Mail Server 2 einen Mail-Account anlegen und diesen als Relayhost benutzer im Mail Server 1 eintragen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch schaun ob ich das so hinbiegen kann, dass das ganze net nach relay@relay.lan sondern nach r0001.001 aussieht. 

Aber für jedes Problem gibts eine Lösung und ich werde sie hoffentlich finden.

Allen nen schönes Wochenende die das heute noch lesen


----------

